# any one use these as breeding racks??



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

has any one used this king of racking before 

Buy Grey Quick Assembly Shelving Unit. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

just wanted to know if i could set shelf height so rubs don't need lids

its a dam sight cheaper than building 1 out of contiboard


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

95% sure you wouldn't be able to use them as a lidless rack unless it was for leo's or something that won't climb out.
The shelves have a lip around the bottom edge so if you pushed a RUB on the shelf there's be a gap of about 2 inches between the RUB and the next shelf.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

B&Q are doing some 5 tier adjustable chrome shelving at the moment - about £23 quid. I was gonna get some but none of the stores near me stocked them (couldn`t eben get them delivered) Have a look at ther web-sites and check the stock in your local store (they look excellent, and with being adjustable, you can fix them to suit your needs).


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Funky.. if you drive they do the shelving at the Bamber Bridge Superstore..

nearly bought some myself but decided i wanted wood.


----------



## fat-pat (Mar 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> 95% sure you wouldn't be able to use them as a lidless rack unless it was for leo's or something that won't climb out.
> The shelves have a lip around the bottom edge so if you pushed a RUB on the shelf there's be a gap of about 2 inches between the RUB and the next shelf.


ow yer(dopy voice) spent my whole working life in warehouses and never thought of that, i thought the chrome ones would get hot and not let the rubs cool when stat clicks off


----------

